# What should I let my daughter and her sister talk about when they visit at jail?



## RTX (Apr 18, 2013)

*Should my daughter visit her sister in jail? What should they talk about when visitin*

I have decided to take my 16 year old daughter to visit her 21 year old sister in jail who is there for one year for a hit and run DUI. I was against taking her since I didn't want her to be in that prison environment and also I didn't want her to go through the hassle of getting in and then not even getting much time to speak, but I have decided to let her since she asks asking and expressing desire to visit her. One thing I wonder is what they can talk about in their short visiting period. Also, what should I tell my younger daughter in advance? Some say to use this as a "learning experience" for my younger daughter. What does that mean?

is it even a good idea to allow her to visit?


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

First off, let me express my empithy for what you are going through.

Tough question. Should she go? I probably woul have done what you did, but yes, I would relent if the 16 year old kept asking. I am not sure I would come up with what they should talk about. What i might do is ask the 16 year old to think about what she wanted to discuss with her sister, then after she has had time to think about it I would ask her what she was going to talk with her about. But really, it is up to them. And, sometimes you can't plan these things.

The "learning eperience" people are talking about is that if your 16 year old sees the condition of her sister, in jail and all, perhaps she will see how bad it is, have such a great desire to never end up like that and thus never do what her sister did or anything else that would bring those consequenses to her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think you should let them talk about whatever they want to talk about.

It will be a learning experience for your 16 year old. She will see that her sister has very strict rules she has to follow. She will see that the visitation area is under strict control.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Make sure everything about you is in order.

A friend of mine told me she drove her aunt to the jail so that she could visit her grandson. As it turns out, they told her and fined her for having an expired MOT. 

MOT in the UK is the certification that your ok is operable and is necesaary to have before you renew your registration each year and get car insurance.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

If it is allowed by the prison authorities then I think you should take your 16 year old daughter to see her sister.

Do check what documentation you have to take with you and warn your 16 year old that she may well have to be searched / checked before she is allowed into the visiting area. As for what they talk about that should be up to them, if possible allow them to have a little time without a parent in ear shot. Be prepared for lots of tears as IMHO even if we hate what a family member has done it is still normal to love and worry for them.

Good luck.


----------

